# Old/knackered hyperglide cassette?



## bobg (24 Jul 2008)

Anybody got one please. Actually I really just want the spacers between the sprockets for a singlespeed conversion. ITried all my local LBS' without success. Thanks in advance

Bob

Oops sorry didnt notice the other thread !


----------

